# Deer Stew



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Deer Stew

1 lb. ground meat (deer), plus 1 Tablespoon of oil
1 1/2 cups brown rice
4 cups of finely chopped vegetables (I used large sweet potato, celery, celery, carrots, zucchini)
7 cups of LOW sodium chicken broth

Brown up meat, drain grease. Add the chicken broth and all the vegetables and rice. Bring to a boil and simmer with gentle boiling for 5 minutes. Then cover and cook for 30 minutes. 

I plan on cooling in refrigerator, then scooping out 1/3 cup servings and put the servings on the lightly greased wax paper or foil....freezing, then put the servings into a ziplock bag.

Dexter loved the stew! He stayed in the kitchen the entire time. 

I served 1/3 cup of the deer stew with 1/4 cup kibble on the side. I let the kibble soak up with the stew liquid that was present on the plate. Cool it off first at least 5 minutes before feeding to you Hav.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

and you want to know why he is finicky? :wink: 

(I know, I know, I know. nothing like a reformed puppy spoiler to preach)


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i prefer moose meat stew but i don't think my dogs will be cooking me any in the near future...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I just can't make myself feed Dexter that dog food! He is too cute! 

I think when Dexter is finicky.....I think Dexter is trying to tell me to find another recipe!:redface: You caught me!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Don't feel bad Linda, Bugsy eats mostly home cooked and occasionally raw, but only if I mix some home cooked to it.


----------

